# advice on protecting a knee when paddling



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

There are some rather snug neoprene knee pads out there that might work, and no it shouldn't impair exiting. And all the poeople telling people to wait after knee surgery is BS, the actual healing is usually 6 weeks everything after that is in your head. Stay strong paddle hard and get the knee replacement, I hear they are pretty good now, I know I'm going to need both of mine done sooner then later.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd suggest listening to your surgeon, who has a vested interest in your recovery. There are a number of knee conditions that take longer than six weeks to heal. If it is just the medial femoral condyle that is damaged you may be able to get a partial knee replacement, which has some advantages over a total knee. Again, ask your surgeon and take the post-operative therapy seriously.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Would you rathe use a brace over a pad?

I have a few friends that all wear neoprene knee supports when boating, all without issues. I do agree to follow the post op therapy that is prescribed for you, but I believe in starting as soon as you feel you are ready vs. waiting a full 6-8 weeks or what have you. You know your body better than the physician


----------



## Peelsauce (Jul 15, 2011)

Go into PT and do a couple sessions with them and ask them for a knee brace. It works well as a pad and it will give you support, however it is still gonna hurt... A lot if you hit your feet and such. Learned that the hard way. Best to wait a few weeks and talk to surgeon/ physical therapist and still be able to walk to the river.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am having a custom brace made and it should be here in about a week. I am not sure I would want to wear it inside my boat for safety reasons tho . Would it make it harder to get out if need be?
But you are all so right...I see the surgeon for re-evaluation next Thurs. and have been doing physio and post op exercises faithfully since surgery.
I guess I am just a little impatient because I have never had an injury that has stopped me from doing everything before like this time. I went to the lake today and practised rolling and it hurt A LOT!!!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

If a rebuild or TKR (total knee) is in the works someday, ask your surgeon about a technique known as Mako Assist Arthroscopy. It has been used successfully on athletes with a range of knee issues for some time now. It is a robotic-assist technique. No, the robot does not do surgery, rather it works with the surgeon to assist generating a more accurate surgical map This can result in an easier recovery experience with impressive long-term performance. Remember, everyone is different so your mileage may vary.

You can find information, including OR videos of Mako-Assist knee and hip surgeries by Googling Mako Assist. Consider asking your surgeon about this, but also consider first getting testimonials from people who've benefitted from Mako vs, other techniques.

Not sure where you're living, but if in Colorado feel free to PM me and I'll tell you what I've learned about Mako and athletics from my experience deciding how and where to get a Total Hip Replacement in Colorado. 

My hip is totally history and basically looks like something out of Pirates of teh Carribean. Every doc I consulted said I'd never be able to get in a kayak again without high risk of dislocation...and significant pain from lower body position required by kayaking...except Mako docs who work with US Kayak, Ski, and Mt Bike teams and deal frequently with some ugly knees. Maybe there's a Mako doc near you you can check out.

Yes, THR can be less daunting than a knee, yet Mako has an encourqging track record with knees.

HTH

(No, I'm not a doctor, just a PT waiting to paddle again. Didn't even stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night, but did do a lot of research on joint replacement/repair.)


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow BCxp, that sounds really interesting. I will look into that for sure. Oh by the way...I live in BC, Canada.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

hmmm...not sure they're in Canada yet, given all the governmental hoops required for surgical tools, some or more of which I would think exit in Canada. Google Mako and when you get to their home site, there's a list of clinics authorized & trained for Mako. The company has been developing and growing conservatively because of the potential of the technique.

An extended "vacation" to the states??!? (If coverage permits) It sounds like that knee is not going to go away, and may very well get worse as you grow older. (I won't pussyfoot...stuff like this rarely improves with age. The sooner you act, probably the better the potential for a favorable outcome)

{No, I do not work or have any affiliation with Mako, other than as a patient.}

Best wishes, good luck, think positive, be proactive. You're gutsy! I can't imagine trying a roll with a knee like that.


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Knee issue*

Just want to say............Thru my personal & the experience of friends & family...I know it can be expensive....but when it comes to major surgery....I am a FIRM believer in getting a second opinion if possible......Talk to your Doc & PT about how using your pain threshhold as a guide plays into the potential of upping your activity level or whether you could be doing further damage...Pain can be a great tool when used properly..Good Luck with the whole process..


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

That's useful advice. Let pain be your Co-pilot if 2nd opinion concurs and exacerbation isn't an issue.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Shock Doctor*

Shock Doctor makes great supportive body protection. I wear their knee braces for snowboarding. It's great. Would be very supportive and protective in a kayak. https://www.shockdoctor.com/products/performance-sports-therapy/all?cat=115


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Duckins said:


> I'd suggest listening to your surgeon, who has a vested interest in your recovery. There are a number of knee conditions that take longer than six weeks to heal. If it is just the medial femoral condyle that is damaged you may be able to get a partial knee replacement, which has some advantages over a total knee. Again, ask your surgeon and take the post-operative therapy seriously.


That's funny.... Your surgeon's vested interest is in replacing the knee. If the OP messes it up more, he's more likely to opt for the replacement, if he messes up the replacement (the surgeon will just see more $$$).


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

PhilipJFry said:


> That's funny.... Your surgeon's vested interest is in replacing the knee. If the OP messes it up more, he's more likely to opt for the replacement, if he messes up the replacement (the surgeon will just see more $$$).


That's overly pessimistic and totally unhelpful. Besides, she lives in Canada, so her surgeon will probably retire before her turn for a knee replacement comes up.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

20 years of working with surgeons on a daily basis says its based more on reality. Might be a different story in Canada with social medicine. But I guarantee that even an orthopedic surgeon in Canada isn't eating Oscar Meyer wieners for dinner.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Duckins said:


> That's overly pessimistic and totally unhelpful. Besides, she lives in Canada, so her surgeon will probably retire before her turn for a knee replacement comes up.


Yes. Cause America has the best health care that all the money in the world can buy but nobody can afford! 

I guess you could sell all your gear to afford the $60 ibuprofin that your hospital here is gonna charge. On top of the $4000 deductible your employer provides (if they even provide insurance). I'm sure they complain but i don't know many Canadians who would trade their system for ours.

I think I'd rather wait the 4 month period for noncritical (not life or death) surgery and take my chances

At least you won't have to sell all your gear to afford it


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Avatard said:


> Yes. Cause America has the best health care that all the money in the world can buy but nobody can afford!
> 
> I guess you could sell all your gear to afford the $60 ibuprofin that your hospital here is gonna charge. On top of the $4000 deductible your employer provides (if they even provide insurance). I'm sure they complain but i don't know many Canadians who would trade their system for ours.
> 
> ...


I must be lucky.. I only have a $250 deductible.. and why not pick up your ibuprofen from Costco? if your employer has a $4000 deductible.. you need to start looking for different employment.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

PhilipJFry said:


> I must be lucky.. I only have a $250 deductible.. and why not pick up your ibuprofen from Costco? if your employer has a $4000 deductible.. you need to start looking for different employment.


Enjoy your low deductible while you have it, I used to have no deductible but my company changed insurers last year and now I have a 1500 deductible for each person in my family. Good luck finding any job with good insurance anymore


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone...lots of things to think about. I am getting a Don Joy custom brace for most activities but I am not sure it would be safe to wear it in my boat (or even if I could fit it in there). They are supposed to be really good and made in the USA too!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

What's really causing the pain? Pressure on the hull where your knees grip? How about gluing in a foam pad and going with just a neoprene brace.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes the pain of my knee pressing in the thigh brace hurts, but it also hurts just having my knee splayed in the sitting position. I went to the lake with my creekboat (definitely can't squeeze my knees in my playboat yet) and practiced rolling and just paddling around. I think I might have to give it a few more weeks. Blah!!! Seeing the surgeon tomorrow for a follow up.


----------

